# Anker kaufen oder selber bauen?



## Spectre92 (27. März 2012)

hi,

ich stehe vor dem überlegung, ob ich mir zum bootsangeln auf hecht im früher einen anker kaufen oder doch auch selber bauen kann, um geld zu sparen.

was meint ihr, muss es so ein provessioneler anker mit haken sein, oder tut's auch was gebasteltes?

ich spreche hier von einem kleinen voralpensee (weissensee)


----------



## gaerbsch (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anker kaufen oder selber bauen?*

Du kannst auch basteln, einfach ne Ankerschnur und ein Gewicht, da wirst du sicherlich sparen, aber wenn du bereit bist ca 30 Euro auszugeben dann bekommste was gescheites..

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ankerleine-30m-8-mm-2-5kg-Faltklappanker-Anker-Tau-/220809131215?pt=Bootsteile_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item33693ff4cf


----------



## HD4ever (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anker kaufen oder selber bauen?*

klar tuts auch was gebasteltes ... ist halt nur meist unhandlicher
sonst mal die Flohmärkte duchsuchen oder inner Bucht mal Ausschau halten *zB *


----------



## Spectre92 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anker kaufen oder selber bauen?*

ok, dann ist nur noch die frage, wie schwer das sein muss, damit das boot auch im drill an einer stelle bleibt?


----------



## Kretzer83 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anker kaufen oder selber bauen?*



Spectre92 schrieb:


> ok, dann ist nur noch die frage, wie schwer das sein muss, damit das boot auch im drill an einer stelle bleibt?


Ich denke der Maßstab ist eher starker Wind!


Also bei uns am Bodensee hat sich bei den meisten Fischern einfach ein Gewicht am langen Seil durchgesetzt.
hat den Vorteil, dass es beim Hochziehen weniger Wasserwiderstand hat und sich vor allem nicht dreht. Das nervt bei den meisten Klappankern tierisch. 

Um sich so ein Gewicht zu bauen nimmt man einfach eine Blechdose, fixiert eine Öse (für das Seil) und gießt sie mit Blei voll.

Das Gewicht richtet sich halt anch Größe und Gewicht des Bootes, Ankertiefe und Art des Untergrundes.

Blei hat eine Dichte von ca. 11kg/Liter. Ein halber Liter bis Liter reicht für eine Fischergondel.

Wenn du hartem glatten Untergrund ankern willst, geht das evtl. schlecht, da das Blei evtl. wegrollt.

Im Schlamm hält es dafür bombig.


----------



## looser-olly (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anker kaufen oder selber bauen?*

hi liebe gemeinde,
bin ich im  falschen film oder willst du
dein dreibein beim BRANDUNGSANGELN  
mit deinem anker befestiegen????????

geht doch rüber zum boots angeln
danke!!!!!!

gruß olly.


----------



## Klaus S. (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anker kaufen oder selber bauen?*

Sei doch nicht so streng... |wavey:


----------



## mathei (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anker kaufen oder selber bauen?*

entscheidend ist das gewicht  des bootes und dann natürlich der wind. denke es gibt bestimmt ne tabelle im netz. empfohlenes gewicht bei so und soviel bootsmasse. den untergrund solltest du auch kennen. bringt ja nix ne dose mit blei runter zu lassen und die schleift auf dem grund.


----------



## Eristo (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anker kaufen oder selber bauen?*



Spectre92 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich stehe vor dem überlegung, ob ich mir zum bootsangeln auf hecht im früher einen anker kaufen oder doch auch selber bauen kann, um geld zu sparen.
> 
> ...





Du kannst dir ganz einfach einen alten Gummistiefel mit Beton ausgießen. Für die Befestigung des Ankerseils hängst du eine feuerverzinkte Kette so in den Beton, dass einige Glieder eingegossen sind. #6


Die Länge der Kette kannst du nach deinen Wünschen  anpassen. Das Gewicht natürlich auch, in dem du den Stiefel entweder nicht bis zum Rand voll gießt und den Schaft nach der Aushärtung des Betons abschneidest, oder dir alte Kinder-Gummistiefel besorgst.


So ein Stiefel-Anker kostet nicht viel und lässt sich gut handhaben, ohne gleich Schäden im Boot zu verursachen.|wavey:
--------------------------------------------


Ich wünsche jedem, der mich kennt, 10mal soviel, wie er mir gönnt...


----------



## Haydar30 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anker kaufen oder selber bauen?*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Du kannst auch basteln, einfach ne Ankerschnur und ein Gewicht, da wirst du sicherlich sparen, aber wenn du bereit bist ca 30 Euro auszugeben dann bekommste was gescheites..
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ankerleine-30m-8-mm-2-5kg-Faltklappanker-Anker-Tau-/220809131215?pt=Bootsteile_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item33693ff4cf



Sehr teuer !

für die hälfte kriegt man auch einen 2,5 kg anker

kiekste

http://www.wassersport-kellermann.de/index2.htm?pages/anker/faltklappanker.htm


----------



## gaerbsch (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anker kaufen oder selber bauen?*



Haydar30 schrieb:


> Sehr teuer !
> 
> für die hälfte kriegt man auch einen 2,5 kg anker
> 
> ...


 

Bei dem Angebot von mir ist aber noch ein 30m Ankerseil dabei.... Das kaufst du extra dann bist du mit Versandkosten beim gleichen Preis du Schlaumeier


----------



## Eristo (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anker kaufen oder selber bauen?*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Bei dem Angebot von mir ist aber noch ein 30m Ankerseil dabei.... Das kaufst du extra dann bist du mit Versandkosten beim gleichen Preis du Schlaumeier





Das Gesamtangebot ist auch meiner Meinung nach äußerst interessant...

 Denn auch für meinen "Stiefel-Anker" braucht man logischerweise Material - unter anderem eine gute Ankerleine...



-----------------------------------------------


Ich wünsche jedem, der mich kennt, 10mal soviel, wie er wie er mir gönnt...|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Kretzer83 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anker kaufen oder selber bauen?*

Und vergiss die schwere Kette vor dem Anker nicht. Die federt die Wellenbewegung ab und du kannst an Ankergewicht sparen, da das Gewicht des Bootes nicht andauernd durch das Seil am Anker ruckt.

Und wie gesagt: schau was du brauchst und vermeide wenn möglich so einen Klappanker wie dir hier vorgeschlagen wurde.

Falls es der Untergrund erlaubt nem die mit Blei gefüllte Dose oder den Gummistiefel (witzige Idee mit dem Bootsschutz durch Gummi^^) Die Dichte des Betons ist halt eher suboptimal also hau noch Blei mit rein.


----------

